# FS book: Raising Poultry Successfully



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Raising Poultry Successfully - Will Graves

softcover in like new condition

$3 plus shipping

Buy it with Raising Milk Goats Successfully and pay only $5 plus shipping for both


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll take it, see response on Setting Up Small Farm post.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*** sold


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Still available (although the goat book is not)


----------



## LoveAndCompost (Jan 18, 2013)

Interested in both. Will send you a pm.


----------

